# Unknown botia species? ;>



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

So this is what I saw when I looked in the loach/botia tank.......










My 11 year old yellow tailed botia claimed that little cave a long time ago so I knew it was him, but couldn't figure out how his tail had changed color.

So I went around to the other side of the tank to see this.....










Still looks like it's one fish, but when I looked closer, I realized that a red tail was in there with him!! I have NO idea how they both got in there, but better yet - I can't imagine how they are going to get OUT!!!!










Crazy fish.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

That's cute, they're spending quality time together in there


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

are they maybe breeding??


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> are they maybe breeding??


Never in a kazillion years could I be that lucky  The funny thing is, the red tail that's in there with him I've always suspected as being a gravid female.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Embersmom said:


> So this is what I saw when I looked in the loach/botia tank.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Put a net around it, lift it out and sell it now so you can have more discus


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> Put a net around it, lift it out and sell it now so you can have more discus


I'm working on it, I'm working on it  I may just need that tank VERY soon


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

If they got in there, they will somehow get out! I like the clay pot.


----------

